# When God gives you snow, build an BIG IGLOO!!!! Pics in thread...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Took us 4.5 hours (12:45 to 5:15pm) to build it. Had to go for a Chinese New Year's banquet so had to stop early. We'll see how much it rains overnight. If there's more snow in the morning, then I'll make repairs, strengthen the walls & roof, and set it up with chairs and a little table for the kids. Probably cut out another window too on the North side of the igloo. I'll also take some measurements in the morning.

BTW, this was Felicia's idea. As we're heading out to play in the snow, she asked if we could build a BIG igloo, emphasis on BIG, today. The things we do for our kids. Gotta love them.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

that's amazing!

here I thought I was father of the year because I built a snowman with my wee one but there ya go one uppin me 

looks like it was a lot of fun mate. enjoy the white stuff while we can because it never last too long


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I was able to build an igloo like that every year here in the lower mainland during the '70s to early '80s. We had snow like this every year then.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't leave
Thrm unattended. When my son was in scouts thry made igloos to sleep in and it caved in from rain and almost
Suffocated him. They had to dig him out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Don't leave
> Thrm unattended. When my son was in scouts thry made igloos to sleep in and it caved in from rain and almost
> Suffocated him. They had to dig him out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. The girls will make one of us have tea with them in the igloo. I won't have them playing in there until I make the walls and roof thicker and more structurally stong. It was a race against time cause we had to stop early enough to shower, change, pick up our friend Bobbi (senior who doesn't drive when it snows) and drive to Floata restaurant for CNY dinner. Otherwise I would have done the "finishing" details last night (being OCD is both a blessing and a curse, lol). The entryway walls and roof were built in the last half hour, so I know that part needs to be reinforced. The main dome is thicker and stronger. But yeah, we are not going to just leave our kids alone unsupervised in their igloo.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> that's amazing!
> 
> here I thought I was father of the year because I built a snowman with my wee one but there ya go one uppin me
> 
> looks like it was a lot of fun mate. enjoy the white stuff while we can because it never last too long


Thanks Mark. I kinda wish I had built one on the first day of the December snow storm, then it would have lasted 5-6 weeks around here. This time the forecast is for rain and snow over the next few days so I have to add more snow to the whole structure to compensate for any light drizzle, like we had last night.

BTW, my wife thought I was crazy for trying to build one this big and thought I could not get the roof to stay up because of the size and the thickness of the walls. Yes its easier to do the roof if the walls are thicker but we only had about 5-6" of snow so not enough building materials to make thick walls and roof. Most of it is about 4" thick with a base around 8" thick. More snow fell overnight so it's probably closer to 5-6" thick on average now.

Woke up early on a Sunday to go finish the build before the kids wake up. Then I'll set up their little table and chairs, cook them some bacon, eggs & grilled cheese, and they can have breakfast in the Igloo.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well it's frozen solid so I won't be able to fix the side where the rain last night hit & caused a slight compression. Oh well, c'est la vie. Area floor covering in place, table & chairs are set. 

Time to go make breakfast for my little angels.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Coolest thing I saw today Anthony! Go big or go home as they say. Put up a big screen and watch the SuperBowl? 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, and keeping the beers & ciders cold won't be a problem. LOL.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You forgot to add the Aquarium?Looks great Anthony enjoy it while it last.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I hear that!


----------



## Sinchlid (Mar 23, 2013)

Rent out your new shelter... hmmm i heard going rates for igloos is $159/ night


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sinchlid said:


> Rent out your new shelter... hmmm i heard going rates for igloos is $159/ night


LOL. I wish. Actually, we're going to invite some of my daughters' friends over for a playdate to have "tea parties" and such in there before the rains come. Either way, it was a fabulous weekend that will have created some lasting memories and good times for our whole family, especially for Felicia & Isabella, and that's as much as we can hope for any "snow day" project. I'll have to go out and see what last night's weather has done to the igloo.

It's big enough inside the igloo for a twin bed I think so Sinchlid, let me know if you're interested in renting it out tonight. I'll give you a BCA members' discount.:bigsmile:
I can even build you a door for privacy and if you want more light, I'll carve you another window or perhaps a skylight to observe the stars as you fall asleep outdoors. Brrrrr. Actually, snow is an excellent insulator and when you're inside, you're out of the wind and it feels much warmer than outside.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been following this thread as a happy alternative to the complaints I hear about the snow. makes me smile knowing everyone isn't a grumpy pants!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can make some money!

Cheeky Craigslist ad offers Vancouver renters snow fort for $1,800 a month | Georgia Straight Vancouver's News & Entertainment Weekly


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, ours is at least 6' x 6' inside so we can probably ask at least $2000/month, since we're also in a less posh neighbourhood (South Burnaby vs Point Grey). Still think we could make more on AirBnB renting it out per night:bigsmile:

How does $100/night, includes a Hot Chocolate with Bailey's night cap, breakfast in bed (fresh waffles with fruit & Cdn. maple syrup) and access to outdoors washroom sound?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

With the latest snow fall my family made one too!










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, yours has much thicker walls. We didn't have enough snow on Saturday to make something that thick. I am also finding the snow today was more powdery and less suitable for building stuff than the earlier snowfall. The forecast is for rain on Thursday so we must go out and enjoy our igloos tomorrow before they melt.

BTW, love the indoor fireplace.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Pretty COOL ... in so many ways. It's suppose to snow again tonight before Thursday's rain and weekend warmth, have fun in the snow while it lasts!


----------

